# Lawyer to Help Residency and Housing



## mikeenea (Jul 28, 2017)

We are planning to visit Alburfeira in April 2018 and would like to know if anyone could recommend a good lawyer we could visit to discuss representing us for our future residency and housing needs -- we are currently planning to relocate to the area sometime in the next two years. Thanks in advance. Mike E.


----------



## happilymambo (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Mike,

I'm an American expat who just bought an apartment in Silves (actually Enxerim). The lawyer I had recommended to me has done a very good job for me, and I would highly recommend him to anyone in the Algarve area with residency and housing concerns. His name is *Fernando Serpa*. He speaks English and is located in São Bartolomeo de Messines (not sure I spelled that right.)

Here is his international phone number: *+351 912 356 262*

Good Luck,

Daniel M. McKee


----------



## mikeenea (Jul 28, 2017)

Daniel,

Thank you for the quick reply.

Mike E>


----------

